# Dave Tate Sh1ts on your Cheat Meal...



## NbleSavage (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## DF (Nov 26, 2015)

PLr's. & cheat meal?  Is there such a thing?


----------



## Angrybird (Nov 26, 2015)

Puts Phelps' 10,000 calorie meal to shame!!!!


----------



## Milo (Nov 26, 2015)

I've been following his weight gain diet plan and it's making me ****ing miserable. Works though.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 26, 2015)

Milo said:


> I've been following his weight gain diet plan and it's making me ****ing miserable. Works though.



You eating that pizza at night, Milo?


----------



## Milo (Nov 26, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> You eating that pizza at night, Milo?



Trying man. After the Chinese food I can only get half the pizza down. And all those candy bars give me a headache. Just have to stretch my stomach out hah.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 15, 2016)

I would start trying to do his entire cheat meal for the entire day. 
I have never heard of a time limit cheat meal. 
that's one bad ass stomach.


----------

